
AWS SES and Gmail = Free Business Email ID - daltonfury42
https://dev.to/daltonfury42/aws-ses-gmail-free-business-email-id-4phj
======
daltonfury42
Easy and free Email IDs for your domain name, using gmail. One of my first
articles, feedbacks please...

